# Nissan 240sx w/ RB24 Swap



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

Anybody know what the best type of ECU would be to put on this engine.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

rb24????

if you are talking about the RB24S it uses a carb and prolly doesnt need an ECU... and if it does then chances are the stock one would be best...

now if you meant to say RB20 RB25 or RB26 it entirely depends on your build...


----------



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

well i'm new to knowing a whole lot about cars but im starting to learn more. Does the RB20 have 24 valves?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

yes it does, but so does the rb25 and rb26...

the number associated with the RB is the size of the engine... RB20 is a 2.0l i6, RB25 is a 2.5l i6 and rb26 is 2.6l i6

without knowing which ride you have its hard to help the whole process move along and get your car runnin better


----------

